# Random girls taking my photo



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

I was walking along a bridge and I heard girls laughing at me. I had my head down facing the other way so they can't see what I looked like (I'm really ugly) but they still laughed so I just faced the water to wait until they passed by but I turned around and they were standing on the other side of the bridge with their camera out..

Why would anyone do this? -.-

(This was with my back faced to them)


----------



## Impetus (Jul 31, 2013)

That sounds really rude. Don't worry, if they find enjoyment in taking photo's of random people for the purpose of making fun of them, then their maturity levels are very undeveloped.


----------



## RenegadeSam (Mar 28, 2013)

Sadly just one of the many cruel idiots that are present in our world. You will most likely go crazy trying to think of a reason to why these people do what they do so it best to ignore it (I know its hard) but eventually you will grow a "tough skin". Impetus said it best, they are probably just immature brats.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

I think I've seen your picture before and you're pretty, not ugly. They probably just saw their reflection in the water. Anyway, 'people' have done stuff like that to me too. They're obviously losers that have nothing better to do so just feel sorry for them...or push them off.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

You're making too many assumptions. You don't know if they were laughing at you, nor do you know they were taking a picture of you since when you take pictures from far away the camera looks like its pointing at everything based on its own perspective. So based on the little evidence, you shouldn't create false hypothesis.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

sweetheart... girls will be mean to other girls for no reason at all. That's a fact. Girls will hate on other girls they do not even know. Why? Because a lot of them are stupid like that. Not just girls.. but I have seen women as well.. grown women who behave this way even towards younger women. It's disgusting. The things that I see. Like is that the only thing they think that will make them feel better about themselves?? Just ignore them or smile at them showing them how stupid you think they are. Just give them a smile. Show them that they do not affect you in any way. I have been around jealous females my whole life. It's reality. A lot of us go through it. Deal with it. Their comments will always be false and have no meaning.


----------



## Shirotora (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't worry about it, they're just very inmature. I had an egg thrown at me, which they missed and cars beeping their horn passing by. Just teenagers being inmature or young adults who never grew up yet.


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

I think you're a bit paranoid, no offense.. You make numerous posts about people doing this and doing that because of how "ugly" you think you are, but at worst you are 'average'. I've seen the pics you posted in an earlier thread. No offense, I'm not trying to downplay anything, but I just don't believe people are really doing all these things to you. Do you think maybe I could be right?


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

I had a random guy take a picture of me at a ceremony for the end of 8th grade last year. His friends asked him if he took a picture of me, but I was so creeped out and worried I didn't hear the answer. This guy was really popular in my school so I began to worry about the reasons that he did it. 
I've been asking myself why he did it too, so I can sort of relate to this.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

min0taur said:


> I think you're a bit paranoid, no offense.. You make numerous posts about people doing this and doing that because of how "ugly" you think you are, but at worst you are 'average'. I've seen the pics you posted in an earlier thread. No offense, I'm not trying to downplay anything, but I just don't believe people are really doing all these things to you. Do you think maybe I could be right?


No the photos are inaccurate


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Maybe they were taking a picture of the view and not you?

Btw I checked out your photo and you aren't ugly. If you got bullied/are getting bullied calling someone "ugly" is liek the most common phrase ever as are any comments about appearance.


----------

